# Freud und Leid im TS



## DamokIes (4. April 2008)

Da in diesem Forum sogenanntes namecalling (auch und gerade dann, wenn es sich dabei um frei erfundene
Namen handelt) streng mit Textverschandelung in Form von "***" geahndet wird, habe ich diesmal 
vorsorglich auf Nennungen von Namen verzichtet und mich nur auf die Charakterklassen beschränkt.
Nun kann man mich nur noch wegen Class/Racecalling drankriegen...
Ob ich es noch schaffe, wegen groben Unfugs aus diesem Forum verbannt zu werden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Samstagabend. Es läuft nichts sehenswertes im Fernsehen.
Die Mitglieder meiner Stammgruppe sind allesamt offline und ich bekomme Lust, mal wieder etwas mit
meinem alten Mainchar, einer Heilig-Priesterin, zu unternehmen. Früher (vor BC) war es durchaus in 
Ordnung, sich mit einer sogenannten "Random-Gruppe" in eine Instanz zu trauen, doch mittlerweile rate 
ich jedem suizid und/oder amoklaufgefährdeten dringenst davon ab, es zu versuchen.
Hier ist mein Bericht:

Im SNG-Chat sucht eine Gruppe nach einem Heiler. Ziel ist eine der Instanzen von Auchindoun
im heroischen Modus. Au fein.Da hab ich jetzt voll Bock drauf! 
Der Gruppenleiter, ein Paladin, flüstert mir die Verbindungsdaten eines Teamspeakservers zu und erklärt,
das die Absprachen so "schneller" gehen würden. Ich habe zwar ein Micro an meinen PC angeschlossen
aber keine Ambitionen es auch zu benutzen. Also flüstere ich zurück, daß ich leider nur zuhören kann,
weil mein Micro kaputt ist. Ich klinke mich also in den Server ein und lausche den Dingen,die da so kommen.
Paladin: "Guten Abend!"
Ich bin etwas perplex! Eine altehrwüdige und ein bißchen vergilbte Stimme, die auf ein Geburtsdatum
das weit vor die Zeit der Erfindung von Feuer und Rad hindeutet. Tja, WoW verbindet nunmal Generationen!
Jäger: "Hi!"
Eine eher junge,piepsige Stimme die man aber fast eindeutig einer männlichen Person zuorden kann.
Magier: "Grüß dich."
Hier klingt es schon etwas älter, aber man hört noch deutlich den abklingenden Stimmbruch heraus.
Schurke: "Hey, find ich totaaaal toll, daß du uns begleitest,ne."
Diese Stimme kann ich ganz schwer einorden. Eine Mischung aus Udo Lindenberg und zehn Schachteln 
Gitanes Mais zum Frühstück. Und dieser leicht kiffige 
Sozialpädagogikstudentenwohngemeinschaftsküchenunterton fängt jetzt schon an, in meinem Ohr zu trillern.

In dieser Konstellation betreten wir also die Instanz. Was nun folgt, ist ein an den Nerven zerrender 
Sermon über die Taktik seitens des Paladins. Er hört seine Stimme wohl selbst recht gern und
wird immer ausführlicher in seinen Erklärungen und mir ist schnell klar, das die Erfindung 
von Feuer und Rad tatsächlich auf seine Kappe geht. Ich erspare euch die Einzelheiten und
Ungereimtheiten. Das würde den Rahmen dieses Berichts und die des Forums gleich mit sprengen.
Ohne Übertreibung. Unser Paladin ist jemand, der für jeden der sie hören will und auch diejenigen, die 
das nicht wollen, eine seiner Lebensweisheiten aus dem Zylinder zaubert. Ein Paradebeispiel:
Man(n) steht in der Kinopause am Urinal und der knuddelige Opa neben einem sagt mit seiner Kinokeller 
erschütternsten Stimme zu dir: "Jungchen! Nach dem pipimachen mußte abschütteln, aber hör auf,
wenn weiß kommt!" Aus Respekt vor dem Alter, stiehlt man sich dann mit hochrotem Kopf zurück in
seinen Kinosessel, obwohl man eigentlich dem Geronten seine eigene Unterhose fressen lassen will.
Und so wars dann wohl auch bei uns. Wir ließen ihn labern, aber jeder wollte ihm seine Shorts verfüttern.
Hätte ich vorher um die Länge und Ausführlichkeit gewußt, hätte ich seinen langweiligen Monolog mit einem
spannenden Buch überbrückt, wie z.B: Das Telefonregister von Frankfurt/Main.
Zum Glück schaltet mein Gehör bei Phrasen ab und ich ordne nebenbei mein Inventar in alphabetische
Reihenfolge und bastel aus den Itemnamen lustige Anagramme.
Als sich mein Gehör wieder zuschaltet, bekomme ich noch die Zusammenfassung des bevorstehenden Pulls
mit. Na endlich! 
Paladin: "...ich fasse mal zusammen.Der Stern wird ein Schaf.Das Dreieck
wird vom Schurken gestunt und das Quadrat kommt in die Eisfalle des Jägers.
Wir legen los...
Der Schurke schleicht zur Mobgruppe hin, wird promt enttarnt 
(ich persönlich glaube ja, es lag am raschelnden Gras in seiner Tasche) und wird fleißig beklopft.
Will ihm denn niemand zur Hilfe kommen???
Kurz vor seinem ableben werfe ich einen Schildzauber auf ihn und heile ihn mit ner großen Heilung voll.
PUFF! Blitzstrahlpulver...
Schurke: Hoppala!
Hoppala??? "Dem ist wohl grad seine Grasmischung in den Baldriantee gefallen!":denke ich noch so bei mir, 
als mich die aufgebrachten Mobs ins Nirvana schicken. Naja... 
Der erste Wipe ist immer hilfreich dabei, die anderen Gruppenmitglieder wieder wachzurütteln, nachdem 
der Paladin sie so schön ins Koma gelabert hat. Und außerdem: Wer lila Loot will, darf schließlich die 
Reparaturkosten nicht scheuen! Noch bin ich arglos zuversichtlich. Doch das war erst die erste Gruppe!

Da ja jetzt alle Gruppenmitglieder wach sind, komatisiert der Paladin die Mannschaft erneut mit einer
Fehleranalyse. Hatte er nicht anfangs etwas von schneller Absprache erwähnt? Ich gehe derweil mein 
Buch suchen. Bei "C" angekommen höre ich wieder den 
Paladin: "...so fasse ich also noch einmal zusammen. Der Stern wird geschaft. Das Dreieck
stunt der Schurke und das Quadrat kommt in die Eisfalle des Jägers. Alles klar? Dann los!
Der Schurke schleicht sich an die Gruppe. Seine Kopfnuß verfehlt den Gegner und zur gleichen Zeit
poppt ein wuscheliges Schaf auf. Nun hat unser Magier die Initialaggro der gesamten Mobgruppe und
zündet geistesgegenwärtig seinen Eisblock. Das rettet die Situation nur kurzfristig. Denn als der Suppentrulli 
aus seinem Eisblock taut, holt er sich mit einem Eisregen die ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit der Mobs 
zurück, weil unser Minusheld von Paladin keinen (!) Schaden austeilt.
Blizzard hat einigen Klassen ja diverse Möglichkeiten der Aggroreduzierung mit auf den Weg gegeben.
Nur was tun, wenn der Eisblock noch cooldown hat??? Aufgepaßt liebe Magier. Jetzt kommt die Stelle
zum mitschreiben!
Wartet bis sich die marodierende Meute genau auf der Höhe des Heilers befindet und zündet dann eure
Frostnova, welche die Gegner am Boden festfriert, um euch dann fix wie nix wegzublinzeln. Nur so könnt 
ihr auch wirklich sicher sein, das sämtliche Aggro dem unschuldigen Heiler zufällt...

Danksagungen seitens der Magier bitte nur in diesem Thread oder persönlich unter folgender Rufnummer:
Nullhundertneunzigzweizweizweisechssechssechs

Überflüssig zu erwähnen, daß ich das nicht lange überlebt habe und sich die Gruppe bei Bob wiedertrifft.
Magier: "Hihi. Das war ja witzig!"
Witzig??? Leute die sowas witzig finden, lassen sich auch gerne mal rektal mit einem handelsüblichen 
Küchenmixer verwöhnen, während sie mit extatisch verzückter Stimme rufen:"Einschalten! Einschalten!"
Paladin: "Wir machen dieselbe Taktik wie beim letzten Pull.Nur ohne Wipe!"
Toller Tip. Schreibe ich mir auch gleich auf!
Da ich wenig lebensmüde bin, denn der Magier dieses Vogelgesicht macht mir entschieden zuviel 
Kasperzack, stelle ich mich dieses Mal neben unsere Piepstimme, dem Jäger, auf.

...

Der Schurke schleicht sich an die Gruppe heran. Die Kopfnuß verfehlt diesmal nicht.Das Schaf fluppt zur
rechten Zeit und der Paladin hat es tatsächlich geschafft, das ein paar Mobs bei ihm stehen bleiben.
Bühne frei für unseren Jäger. Er spannt seinen Bogen...    Mehrfachschuß! Natürlich kritisch!!!
Bravo! Bravo! Ein ganzes Rudel aufgebrachter Mobs stürmt auf unser Jägerlein ein. Ein flüchtiger Blick auf 
das Addonfenster zeigt mir, daß ich in der Aggroliste noch weit, weit hinter unserem Superhelden liege. 
Also: Schild drauf und damit ich etwas Ruhe habe um mich um den Rest der Gruppe zu kümmern, 
schmeiß ich auch gleich noch ne Erneuerung hinterher. Jetzt heil ich erstmal den Paladin voll! 
Aber diese Rechnung, habe ich nicht mit unserem Vortänzer gemacht. Im Augenwinkel meiner Priesterin 
sehe ich, wie die Piepsstimme auf seine Knie sinkt, die Arme gen Himmel reißt und dann mit einem 
erbarmungswürdigen Schrei auf den Boden klatscht. Mein Addon brüllt mich an, ich bin jetzt der
Chartstürmer und steh auf allen Hitlisten auf dem ersten Platz. Aber leider bin ich nur ein Stoffie und 
deshalb ein Onehitwonder. Bob freut sich über das zahlreiche Wiedersehen.
Jäger: "Lol"
Grade zu diesem Zeitpunkt muß ich wohl tatsächlich ohnmächtig geworden sein, denn ich habe diesen 
zuweilen sehr bizarren Fiebertraum.
Ich stehe in einem Folterkeller. Ein beinkleidloser Nachtelfenjäger ist knieend am Boden fixiert, wärend ich
einer in Lack gekleideten Dame, die am Steuerrad eines Betonmischers sitzt, helfe rückwärts einzuparken.
Wie ich wieder erwache, höre ich mich selbst,eine piepsige Jägerstimme nachäffend:
Priesterin: "Einschalten!Einschalten!"
Verwirrtes Schweigen im Teamspeak. Oh...  da hab ich wohl vergessen das Micro abzustellen. 
Ich spule die Story mal ein wenig vor. Wir wipen uns von Gruppe zu Gruppe, bis wir letztendlich vor dem 
ersten Boss stehen. Ich bin, und das müßt ihr mir glauben, einer dieser Gutmenschen, die mit einer
Engelsgeduld jeden Blödsinn mitmachen. Aber sowas...
Ich höre gar nicht hin, während das Bosstaktikgelaber von unserem Paladin durch meine Kopfhörer rieselt
und werf stattdessen einen Blick auf mein Addon und bin reichlich verwirrt. Denn das verrät mir, warum 
wir so oft sterben mußten, unser Methusalem kann die Aggro nicht halten, weil er keinen (!) Schaden
verursacht. Und das ist kein dummes Vorurteilsgeschwätz! Ich habe absolut nichts gegen
Paladintanks, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich ziehe sie im Gruppenspiel jeder anderen Tankklasse vor!
Aber ich würde jede Wette eingehen, daß unser Paladin weltweit der erste und einzigste ist,
der entdeckt hat, daß Hasen und Eichhörnchen nach zehn Minuten Kampf in enrage gehen.
Jetzt bin ich neugierig und schaue mir mal seine Skillung an: 0/0/0
Priesterin: "So!" (incl. Gesicht)
Paladin: So...  Lad mal D****** ind die Gruppe ein. (mist namecalling)
Der Paladin verläßt die Gruppe. Hui Super.Jetzt holen wir uns bestimmt einen RICHTIGEN Tank.
Ich hätte gern eine Kamera an meinem Computer installiert, um euch mein Gesicht zeigen zu können,
als dann stattdessen ein Hexenmeister eingeladen wird.
Priesterin: "Hä? Was wird das denn?"
Hexenmeister aka Paladin: "Hab ich doch vorhin erklärt.Hast du nicht zugehört?"
Priesterin: "Den Teil habe ich wohl nicht mitbekommen."
Hexenmeister/Paladin: "Mein Hexer braucht noch das Teil, was dieser Boss droppt."
Priesterin: "SCHATZ? WAS KOMMT JETZT IM FERNSEHEN?"
Teamspeak: "Player quit"



Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 1
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 2
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 4
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 5
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 6
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 7
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 8
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 9

Nostradamokles


----------



## Dwarf (5. April 2008)

Sehr Sehr geil geschrieben, schöner Humor 10/10 ;-)
Thumbs up! mehr pls


----------



## Dagonzo (5. April 2008)

Wie immer Genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derdumme2 (5. April 2008)

wie immer hammer ich habe mich totgelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uhrensohn (5. April 2008)

nice digga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybertek (5. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sau geil


----------



## Mascant (5. April 2008)

Super, möchte mehr davon ;-)


----------



## mkchrissi (5. April 2008)

du hast mein volles mitleit.. dazu kann man echt nix mehr sagen


----------



## Kroshi (5. April 2008)

Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BadVoodoo (5. April 2008)

1. mein Beileid zu der Gruppe
2. genial geschrieben, ich hab Tränen gelacht!


----------



## gultis (5. April 2008)

ganz im ernst?
sowas hatte jeder schonmal obwohls wirklich selten dumm klingt .... was aber toll ist ist deine art zu schreiben liest sich sehr gut und sehr humorvoll mach ruhig öfter mal nen thread auf und irgnore die flamer =)
hast mir meinen abend gerettet


----------



## Schlächter1 (5. April 2008)

n1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (5. April 2008)

Sehr nice, musste zwischendurch aufs klo, war echt zum geil zum lesen!!

Mehr davon!


----------



## Minousch (5. April 2008)

kommt mir bekannt vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

allerdings war ich der tank und und dmg-klassen hatten krits von ca 500 im labby  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das war ein laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanger run  "futureman-like"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tr1gardon (5. April 2008)

Genial geschrieben.
Hab fast auf dem Boden gelegen vor lachen.
Das ein Telefonregister so interessant ist, kann ich fast nicht glauben.

Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morituri (5. April 2008)

schlichtweg großartig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

genial geschrieben ... da bekommt man lust auf mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shaaddonight (5. April 2008)

Sehr schön wieder was zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batousaii (5. April 2008)

Du armer ^^ was man heutzutage alles erleben muss =D 

made my day ^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. April 2008)

sehr sehr..... sehr..... sehr *hustet vor lachen* genial.

ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert.


----------



## crazzy (5. April 2008)

made my day^^

einfach großartig xD


----------



## Finnleik (5. April 2008)

Dito, Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rundweich (5. April 2008)

noce 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heian (5. April 2008)

made my day....so gebrüllt hab ich lange nicht


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (5. April 2008)

DamokIes ftw.

vote for president^^.

aber las dir den hipe nicht zu kopf steigen.

mfg ich


----------



## RouV3n (5. April 2008)

Sehr geil, hab mich weggeschmissen vor Lachen, wiedermal ein geiler Erfahrungsbericht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg

RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elyssia (5. April 2008)

Literaturnobelpreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wachhabender (5. April 2008)

einfach nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bitte,bitte schreibe ein buch über deine erfahrungen,dein schreibstil ist genial gigantisch...

wenn du es fertig hast schick mir eine nachricht,PN....ich laufe sofort los und kaufe es mir


vieeeeeeeeeel mehr davon haben möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasG (5. April 2008)

> Aber ich würde jede Wette eingehen, daß unser Paladin weltweit der erste und einzigste ist,
> der entdeckt hat, daß Hasen und Eichhörnchen nach zehn Minuten Kampf in enrage gehen.



Da hab ich gelegen.

Saugeil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghrodan (5. April 2008)

Zwar nicht ganz so amüsant wie Erfahrungsbericht 2, trotzdem wie immer zum wegschmeißen. Weiter so.


----------



## Dusktumy (5. April 2008)

Hammer GEIL

1-3 Echt NICE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<----- Wartet schon auf Bericht No. 4


----------



## Inzanity (5. April 2008)

Sau geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber leider manchmal auch wahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smutje (5. April 2008)

Ganz großes Tennis .. äh .. Amusement - gerne mehr davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scred (5. April 2008)

mal wieder nur geil Aber bericht 2 war besser,naja egal woher bekommste solche ideen?


----------



## Meuchlor (5. April 2008)

Musste sehr Schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dein Schreibstil mit den kleinen Exkursen gefällt mir :>


----------



## maniac-kun (5. April 2008)

wie wärs mit verblassen wenn der schurke/hunter/mage die agro an dich weiter leitet?


----------



## Rheyadriel (5. April 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL 

ZU HERRLICH XDDDD

(das mit dem verblassen ist ein guter tipp den ich in schlechten gruppen auch sehr oft beherzige, der allerdings nicht immer funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Satyra (5. April 2008)

Wirklich klasse geschrieben und gibt teilweise auch die lustigen erfahrungen wieder die ich schon oft mit Randomgruppen sammeln durfte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bitte bitte mehr davon!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders der Satz



DamokIes schrieb:


> Aber ich würde jede Wette eingehen, daß unser Paladin weltweit der erste und einzigste ist,
> der entdeckt hat, daß Hasen und Eichhörnchen nach zehn Minuten Kampf in enrage gehen.]



ist ein Hammer. Ich hab lange ned mehr so gelacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (5. April 2008)

Richtig gut geschrieben ,made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Nexxôr1 (5. April 2008)

Super geschrieben   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab mich echt tot gelacht xD


----------



## Flitzpiepl (5. April 2008)

omg, das is echt geil. ^^
aber sowas ähnliches ist mir auch schonmal passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (5. April 2008)

Ahahahaha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Schreibstil ist super! Da geht der Tag gut los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist, dass sowas eben wirklich passiert .... *g*


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (5. April 2008)

sehr sehr geil geschrieben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
endlich mal nen bisschen belustigung hier auf der arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mehr mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (5. April 2008)

Wie immer: Ganz großes Kino!


Wann kommt #4?


----------



## Tr0ll3 (5. April 2008)

yeah super das beste bisjetzt


----------



## Raefael (5. April 2008)

Einfach nur wunderbar.
Hast Du Dir mal überlegt das als Podcast ala Barlow zu machen? Währe bestimmt ein riesen Erfolg.

//Rafa


----------



## Arones (5. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Points : 10 / 10

Mein Beileid und genial, ehrlich genial geschrieben  ... Bist du irgend nen Autor eines BEstsellers und wir wissens nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg


----------



## Seufernator (5. April 2008)

Am besten ist die Passage, wo er allen Suizid- und Amokläufgefährdeten vom Beitreten einer Randomgroup abrät.


----------



## theriggiboy (5. April 2008)

sau geil gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und der hass auf die anderen spieler is etz sehr groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (5. April 2008)

Scred schrieb:


> ...naja egal woher bekommste solche ideen?



Diese Ideen stammen nicht von mir. Sowas, kann man leider täglich ingame erleben.
Vielleicht nicht in dieser Reihenfolge und am Stück aber man erlebt sie.
Ich fasse meine Erfahrungen dann einfach nur zusammen und schreib sie auf.
Das sind eben meine Erfahrungsberichte.
Zum Glück sorgen die Spieler auf meinem Server dafür, das ich ständig neue
Pannen erlebe. Über die neue Sonnenbrunnen-Insel könnte ich jetzt schon
2-3 Berichte verfassen. Da versammelt sich zuweilen das urigste Volk.


----------



## Jetrel (5. April 2008)

made my day nr 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schizophreni (5. April 2008)

made my day.. zu geil^^

Irgendwie hat das eine ähnlichkeit mit Barlow, schonmal überlegt sein nachfolger zu werden?


----------



## Kolamar (5. April 2008)

genial geschrieben. Applaus!


----------



## Fröggi1 (5. April 2008)

made my day
super geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weiter so


mfg Fröggi


----------



## snowpowder (5. April 2008)

großartig ^^

danke, hab gut gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß snow


----------



## Tallys (5. April 2008)

/push !!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Genialer Text! *weglach* 
Selten so gelacht, einfach nur genial! 


Peace Tallys   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krolus (5. April 2008)

Echt ober geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiter so!! 

Made my Day 

Thx


----------



## Illuminatos (5. April 2008)

Sehr, sehr gut geschrieben.
Echt genial, ich sehe ja im Forum oft Berichte von Leuten mit ähnlichen Problemen, aber deine Erzählungen sind einsame Spitze, Platz 1 in allen Charts und ich denke mal mit diesen tollen Berichten ziehst du die gesamte User-Aggro auf dich !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein Lob noch an die recht gute Rechtschreibung, ist ja leider relativ selten geworden hier im Forum...

Grüße


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. April 2008)

Die hohe Kunst  ---danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (5. April 2008)

Aber ich würde jede Wette eingehen, daß unser Paladin weltweit der erste und einzigste ist,
der entdeckt hat, daß Hasen und Eichhörnchen nach zehn Minuten Kampf in enrage gehen. 

made my day ^^ so geil


----------



## Occasus (5. April 2008)

ich hoffe für dich, dass das nicht wirklich passiert ist ^^

aber wie schon bei den anderen 2 sehr schön geschrieben.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2008)

du bist mit abstand der beste schreiberling den ich je gelesen hab (zum thema wow) bitte weiter mehr ich brauche mehr ich werd mir dein zeug ausdrucken und die wände damit tapezieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    MEEEEEEEHR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!!111einseinseinselfelf


----------



## Gothmorg (5. April 2008)

> Aber ich würde jede Wette eingehen, daß unser Paladin weltweit der erste und einzigste ist,
> der entdeckt hat, daß Hasen und Eichhörnchen nach zehn Minuten Kampf in enrage gehen.



Made my Day XD


----------



## -dekagepe- (5. April 2008)

ich hab herrlich gelacht...wieder ganz ganz großes kino


einfach nur köstlich...weiter so!!!

dickes fettes danke und: MEEEEEHR bitte!!!


----------



## Clusta (5. April 2008)

Genial! .... einfach genial!

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (5. April 2008)

Wie immer, ein Knaller. Hast Du schonmal darüber nach gedacht einen Zeichner zu suchen, und das ganze als Comic rauszubringen?

Also ich find es lustiger als den Comic hier auf Buffed!


----------



## Deadlift (5. April 2008)

Kann ich deine Threads bitte automatisch abonnieren?

@vorposter
Sowas klappt als Comic nicht


----------



## Desperad0 (5. April 2008)

> Sozialpädagogikstudentenwohngemeinschaftsküchenunterton




Das is ja wohl der abschuss das "Wort" !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mich weggeschmissen vor lachen.

11 von 10 Punkten ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwuuu (5. April 2008)

nice nice nice nice nice.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
einfach geil sich sowas durchzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weiter so


----------



## Gored (5. April 2008)

*klatschtindiehändefürdamokles* das hast du echt nice geschrieben , selten über beiträger hier so gelacht, weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaLR0g (5. April 2008)

98273489623789489/10
Mehr verrat ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du sprießt vor Kreativität und Humor - solltest Comedian werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dröms (5. April 2008)

hammer geil mach mal ne pvp satrie habs gerne gelesen


----------



## Annina83 (5. April 2008)

Super geil geschrieben 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


weiter so ^^


----------



## LastOneYouSeeAlive (5. April 2008)

RESPECKT vor so viel kreativität. Auf so was kann die community stolz sein.
wär der tread ein video und auf youtube wür ich ihm 5 punkte geben=))


----------



## mgfhaki (5. April 2008)

echt nice und sehr witzig geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !! weiter so!!


----------



## Nuraa (5. April 2008)

boah wie geil^^ 
echt klasse geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nivâ (5. April 2008)

will noch viel mehr


----------



## warloc (6. April 2008)

naja der hexer kann besser tanken als der pala schätz ich (hab ich au schon gemacht und hat geklappt mit 2healern allerdings^^)


----------



## BlackLionZ (6. April 2008)

@TE: Bitte Bitte, bewirb dich für eine eigene Rubrik hier bei Buffed... Zynismus vom allerfeinsten .... weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sh4d0w (6. April 2008)

haha ich hab mich weggeschmissen vor lachen xDDD
das nenn ich ma echtes pech xD


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (6. April 2008)

wie geil ist das denn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
könnte mir gut vorstellen wie du auf einer bühne stehst und uns das alles erzählst^^
wirklich sehr geil geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber: das schlimme an der ganzen sache ist ja, das es zu 99,92546% nicht erfunden ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg


----------



## luXz (6. April 2008)

was soll man dazu sagen

*lobunddank*

gebe allen posts vor mir recht^^


----------



## Satyra (6. April 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Diese Ideen stammen nicht von mir. Sowas, kann man leider täglich ingame erleben.
> Vielleicht nicht in dieser Reihenfolge und am Stück aber man erlebt sie.
> Ich fasse meine Erfahrungen dann einfach nur zusammen und schreib sie auf.
> Das sind eben meine Erfahrungsberichte.
> ...



Her damit! Umsomehr Berichte umso besser. Wir brauchen dringend was zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (6. April 2008)

Du spielst nich zufällig auf Wraithbringer oder???

hatte da nämlich letztens ein ähnliches erlebniss
so ca 3 tage nach dem patch ^^
eine paladose die es nich geschafft hat 
1. die marks richtig zu setzen... da wurde das sheep gerne mal zur eisfalle oder zum sap umgebaut 
2. war er scheinbar vor dem patch unfähig gescheite shild pulls zu machen (bin da etwas verwöhnt... hatte in meiner letzten gilde nen palatank der in jeder situation nen perfekten schild pull gemacht hat trotz sheep, sap usw) und daher hat er bis zum 2. boss von TdM kein einziges sheep oder sap target verteilt


ach ja und ausserdem war es die zeit wo omen ums verrecken nich funzen wollte... das war ein spaß ^^ aber ich wollte ja Kel wenigstens einmal auf normal killen also augen zu und wipe (hat mich 2 mal reparieren gekostet aber ich hatte die quest fertig)


----------



## Denis90 (6. April 2008)

Wollte eigentlich schlafen gehen.
Aber zum Glück hab ich das noch bissi rausgezögert^^.
Der Text war ja mal zu GEIL, respect, hab mich kaputt gelacht eh^^.
Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorhinger (6. April 2008)

Hervorragend - und ich spendiere dem Skill-Monster von Paladin 61 Punkte damit er diese sinnvoll verteilt.

Mehr von diesen Berichten bitte

Frage an den TE (Darf ich den Text auf meine Homepage stellen?)


----------



## Swold (6. April 2008)

9/10


----------



## DamokIes (6. April 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> Frage an den TE (Darf ich den Text auf meine Homepage stellen?)



Natürlich darfst du gerne diese Berichte auf deine HP stellen!
Ich poche da nicht auf die Lizenzrechte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings fänds ich es schon ganz nett, wenn ich dabei als Autor genannt werde.
Ich hab diese schlimme Plagiatallergie.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jibrilak (6. April 2008)

Ich will mehr davon und zwar sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (6. April 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> wie wärs mit verblassen wenn der schurke/hunter/mage die agro an dich weiter leitet?



Fall 1: Schurke nutzt vanish:
Wenn nur der Schurke und meine Wenigkeit im Kampf verwickelt sind, 
nutzt das beste Verblassen nichts wenn der Schurke aus dem Kampf geht.

Fall 2: Jäger stellt sich tot:
Ein Schild+Erneuerung+große Heilung hat am Anfang eines Pulls soviel Aggro erzeugt, daß
Verblassen soviel bringt wie Honig auf nem Hundehaufen. (Der schmeckt trotzdem nicht)

Fall 3: Magier frostet und blinzelt sich weg:
Wenn du als Stoffi in Schlagreichweite einer Mobgruppe stehst die auf dem Boden festgefrostet wird,
hast du automatisch sämtliche Aggro (außer die der Casterklassen vielleicht) sobald der Aggroinhaber
out of reach läuft/blinzelt. Die alte Honig/Hundehaufen-Geschichte.
Ich würd gern mal sehen, wie du als Stoffi durch ne 4-5 köpfige Mobgruppe im heroischen
Modus läufst und länger als 5 Sekunden überlebst.


[/Klugscheißermodus off]


----------



## Gatar (7. April 2008)

10 / 10, das geht in Konkurrenz zu Futureman  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruxandra (7. April 2008)

Dieser Erfahrungsbericht war ganz großer Rasensport.

Ich weinte echte Tränen vor Lachen.

Bitte mehr davon..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oly78 (7. April 2008)

Du versüßt mir das private Surfen am dienstlichen PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke! Mehr davon xD


----------



## Lokibu (7. April 2008)

Das ist die Kunst der Sprache.. ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf den nächsten Bericht.


----------



## Etrius (7. April 2008)

geil geschrieben.....

Aber leider viel zu viel davon wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wirklich klasse Stil und so, Barlow lässt fett grüssen


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

deine texte sind geil aber ich hab mitleid mit dir ^^ du hasst auch immer pech


----------



## G@cko (8. April 2008)

Grade zu diesem Zeitpunkt muß ich wohl tatsächlich ohnmächtig geworden sein, denn ich habe diesen 
zuweilen sehr bizarren Fiebertraum.
Ich stehe in einem Folterkeller. Ein beinkleidloser Nachtelfenjäger ist knieend am Boden fixiert, wärend ich
einer in Lack gekleideten Dame, die am Steuerrad eines Betonmischers sitzt, helfe rückwärts einzuparken.
Wie ich wieder erwache, höre ich mich selbst,eine piepsige Jägerstimme nachäffend:
Priesterin: "Einschalten!Einschalten!"


Und genau hier war es um mich geschehen .... so eine Hustenattacke mußte ich im Büro noch nie vortäuschen damit ich nicht unter den stuhl sinke und vor lachen verrecke *G*

Wirklich toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meatanus (9. April 2008)

einfach zum ablachen!!! mach weiter so!! ich werde süchtig =)


----------



## Leîja - Arthas (9. April 2008)

solche storys brauch das land bitte mehr davon hab mich fast vom stuhl gelacht xD "skillung 0/0/0 " 
muahahaha
so long
Leîja - Locuthus


----------



## Trayz (9. April 2008)

echt geil...  hab mich tot gelacht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mach weiter so..


----------



## DJ CJ (9. April 2008)

rofl made my day


----------



## Chim3r4 (9. April 2008)

einfach klasse..
musste stellenweise an meine lachflashs bei barlow denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (9. April 2008)

ahhh bin vom stuhl gefallen echt geil man vor alle dem mit dem pala 0/0/0 ^^
mehr davon pls


----------



## Hangatyr (9. April 2008)

Grandiose Morgenlektüre, Du solltest Kolumnen für das Buffed-Magazin schreiben.


Mein Tip für Randomgruppen, einfach vor dem Pull Skillung und Equip der Mitglieder checken erspart Stress.


so long


----------



## Caveman1979 (9. April 2008)

Klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Berichte wie sie das Wahre Leben schreibt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nargo (9. April 2008)

Danke für diese Bericht, der Tag fängt gut an *unterdemtischliegvorlachen*


----------



## Kamaji (9. April 2008)

sehr nice.. kommt mir stark bekannt vor xD


----------



## schoeni (9. April 2008)

wahnsinnig gut

made my day


----------



## Zermeran (9. April 2008)

DIe Story vom Schamanen hat mir net so gefallen, aber die andern beiden sind echt geil :-)


----------



## Serjana (9. April 2008)

made my day <3


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (9. April 2008)

Sorry aber Du musst mehr Random gehen, wir brauchen mehr von den Geschichten. Ich sitz hier auf Arbeit und wurd grad mehrfach doof angeschaut ,weil ich hier andauernd laut auflachen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drombus (9. April 2008)

Auch dieser Erfahrungsbericht ist wieder total der Hammer....Situationen die schon jedem passiert sind und sehr cool geschrieben!

Daumen hoch!


----------



## bongawonga (9. April 2008)

omg, ich sollte sowas nicht im Büro lesen während der chef neben mir steht...
Der verzweifelte Versuch sich dass lachen zu verkneifen fällt auch auf^


----------



## Müllermilch (9. April 2008)

einfach geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (9. April 2008)

jo echt lustig geschrieben, glaub wir haben hier auf der seite ein wahres naturtalent entdeckt ^^
hab jetzt leider nur zeit gehabt die hälfte zu lesen aber das hat mir schon gereicht :>
hast dir da echt mühe gegeben, respekt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FuncJoker (9. April 2008)

Einschalten! Einschalten! 


Made my day the 3rd ^^ 


Zu hart, warte auf Nachschub ;-)


----------



## riggedi (9. April 2008)

Mein Lieblingssatz:



DamokIes schrieb:


> Ein beinkleidloser Nachtelfenjäger ist knieend am Boden fixiert, wärend ich
> einer in Lack gekleideten Dame, die am Steuerrad eines Betonmischers sitzt, helfe rückwärts einzuparken.



Finde, je schlechter Deine Erfahrung mit Gruppen/ Spielern, umso besser werden Deine Berichte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Will Dir ja nicht die Sch***e ans Bein wünschen, aber ich hätte da gern noch mehr von Dir gelesen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auffi - Go Random!

Riggedi


----------



## Riane (9. April 2008)

Echt.. Sehr, sehr nice geschrieben! xD Vorallem deine erfahrung, mit der "tollen" Gilde ist absolut spitze! Nur das ich von den Farben bischen Augenkrebs bekommen habe, während dem Lesen! °_°


----------



## theduke666 (9. April 2008)

"So!" (incl. Gesicht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Top, mehr!


----------



## Sano (9. April 2008)

danke danke danke!

ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert.

ein buch mit wow kurzgeschichten (können 
ja auch erlebnisse von anderen sein die von 
dir aufs papier gebracht werden) fänd ich super!

mfg


----------



## Elchilus (9. April 2008)

FVolles Verständnis echt genial xD


----------



## Wildbert (9. April 2008)

echt klasse, er gibt genau das wieder was täglich passiert. 
Neulich im Echsenkessel hero, mein namentlich nicht zu nennender Untoter Krieger tankt (das war der Plan^^) ... die dicke Elementar-Schamanen-Kuh brettert dem mob (wars der mit dem Totenkopf oder doch ein anderer???) noch vor dem ersten Aggroaufbau derart fette Zauber rein das die ganze mobgruppe im Quadrat springt. Der Hexer dotted vorsichtshalber mal alle zu und rennt weg, der Heiler weiß nun genauso wenig wo im der Kopf steht wie mir. Der Jäger stellt die Eisfalle neben das Feuertotem des Schamanen und der Tank wird zum Jogger...natürlich ohne Chance... nach der vierten mob-Gruppe ohne Lerneffekt habe ich mich aus der Gruppe verabschiedet und mit 30 G Reparaturkosten für diesen belustigenden Ausflug bedankt.

Haut rein, immer weiter so^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoazl (9. April 2008)

Wieder einmal toll geschrieben. Freu mich schon auf den Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matok (9. April 2008)

Habs mir trotz Arbeitsstress bis zum Ende durchgelesen, sehr gut geschrieben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murkx (9. April 2008)

Vielen Dank - klasse geschrieben


----------



## Sixel (9. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einfach genial.


----------



## redfox3d (9. April 2008)

*Pruuuhuuhuuuuust* *BrüllendNachLuftSchnapp*

Der Schreibstil ist die wahre Pracht ! 

Auch wenn ich als 38-jähriger Vollgreis ja nur den
simplen Haudraufwienix-Stil mit Jäger oder Krieger 
spiele und wahrscheinlich die meisten Moves der 
"Piepsstimme" selber nicht hinbekommen hätte,
so kann ich mir ansatzweise schon vorstellen,
was Du durchgemacht hast.

Ich hab ja noch Deutsch in der Schule gelernt,
weiß was Satzzeichen und Absätze sind und
bemühe mich, möglichst wenig Tippfehler zu machen.

Zu meiner Freude muß ich feststellen, dass es offenbar 
auch noch andere Leute gibt, die Schriftdeutsch beherrschen !

Dieser Bericht beweist, dass man auch mit korrekter Schreibweise
durchaus einen erheiternden Inhalt darstellen kann.

(Sorry, aber ich bin chatsprachen-geschädigt und hasse es, wenn
jemand nur in Kleinbuchstaben, mit Abkürzungen und 3-Wort-Sätzen, dafür ohne Satzzeichen oder Grammatik, irgendwelchen Müll
in Foren und Chats zusammenstammelt.)

Gratuliere ! Bitte unbedingt mehr solche Beiträge !


----------



## soul6 (9. April 2008)

Und nochmals dem hochgeschätzten DamokIes !

Weist du bei der ersten story bin ich ja vom Schreibtischstuhl gefallen, nur bei der Story (Nr.3)
sind mir jetzt die Taschentücher ausgegangen ...........



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Absoluter Wahnsinn !! und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ! 

Am besten ist ja dabei, das soetwas oder ähnliches vielen von uns schon passiert ist,
nur Du solltest ein Buch über WOW verfassen, mit genau solchen Storys,
denn ich kaufs bestimmt !

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Geschichte
lg
randy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenis (9. April 2008)

Auch ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für diesen erfrischenden Tatsachenbericht (ja auch ich habe solche Sachen schon erlebt) und hoffe sehr bald mehr von Dir zu lesen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (9. April 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Der Schurke schleicht zur Mobgruppe hin, wird promt enttarnt
> (ich persönlich glaube ja, es lag am raschelnden Gras in seiner Tasche) und wird fleißig beklopft.
> Will ihm denn niemand zur Hilfe kommen???
> Kurz vor seinem ableben werfe ich einen Schildzauber auf ihn und heile ihn mit ner großen Heilung voll.
> ...



made my day ... never lvl an ally! 
n1n1 ... echt RICHTIG nett geschrieben weiter so ... kenne dein leid geht mir genauso als heiler!


----------



## Sanjara (14. April 2008)

hasis können enrage gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trunks89 (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das beweist wow ist nichts für kinder und noopsXD


----------



## Kashiro (14. April 2008)

sehr sehr gut. kommt mir bekannt vor -.-


----------



## Kashiro (14. April 2008)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Cael (16. April 2008)

ich will mehr!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is einfach nur zu geil xD


----------



## Metatrom (16. April 2008)

sehr geil xD

ich habe mich nciht mehr eingekriegt^^


----------



## Kimbini (16. April 2008)

herrlicher schreibstil! wo lernt man so zu schreiben? ich mag unbedingt noch mehr von dir lesen!!!


----------



## headache84 (16. April 2008)

!00%ig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unbedingt mehr davon ^^


----------



## Tatopeck (16. April 2008)

Einfach nur geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hademar (16. April 2008)

Ich bin fasst erstickt vor lachen^^.

Aber ich bin als Heilschamane auch nicht unbedingt mehr als ein Onehitwonder wie du^^.

Mein Beileid für das erlebt.... es kann nur besser werden.

PS:

ICH WILL MEHR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewa (16. April 2008)

find ich gut^^ 10/10


----------



## Blackdiablo1337 (17. April 2008)

göttlich gut geschrieben, ich flehe dich an: mehr davon!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danbar (17. April 2008)

Geil geil geil einfach nur Geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (17. April 2008)

das war wohl das geilste überhaupt XD


jajaja, jeder kennt das mit solchen... "leuten"... *hust*

es gibt priests die rennen mit ihrem schutzdingsda vor und denken sie können tanken >_<

neulich unser pala-tank ohne das alle da waren: "Bei der göttlichen Macht, mein Gottesschild blockt Gruul ewig ab..."... 

oh mann >_<

3 Schläge hielt er aus, beim 4ten war er weg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faith_sfx (17. April 2008)

loool super erzählt!!!

sehr geil mehr davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mensi (17. April 2008)

made my day !!!1111
n1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quantin Talentino (18. April 2008)

> Überflüssig zu erwähnen, daß ich das nicht lange überlebt habe und sich die Gruppe bei Bob wiedertrifft.
> Magier: "Hihi. Das war ja witzig!"
> Witzig??? Leute die sowas witzig finden, lassen sich auch gerne mal rektal mit einem handelsüblichen
> Küchenmixer verwöhnen, während sie mit extatisch verzückter Stimme rufen:"Einschalten! Einschalten!"



ROFL zu geil xD


----------



## Lokibu (18. April 2008)

Gibts schon den nächsten?


----------



## Kujon (18. April 2008)

1A - Hut ab, hab echt Tränen gelacht! super schreibstil; ich will mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mir auch grad noch die ersten zwei Erfahrungsberichte reingezogen, schade, dass mir die erst jetzt aufgefallen sind - vorallem der zweite erfahrungsbericht "gilde"...och, was ich lachen musste :-)


----------



## Mikroflame (23. April 2008)

Großartig^^
Ich liebe die posts von dir,zügig ran an teil 4^^


----------



## Zhou Tai (23. April 2008)

OBER GEIL ,DAS SOWAS PASSIERT.......ROFL


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (23. April 2008)

haha roflolig einfach nur SPITZE!! Ich lach mich immer noch toohooot. OMG der Paladin war der beste :> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomtek (23. April 2008)

> Sozialpädagogikstudentenwohngemeinschaftsküchenunterton


Ich überleg mir grad ob ich das vl in die Signatur mach xD !!
du bist imba xD


----------



## Sky4u (23. April 2008)

Einfach nur geil musste mich mit Leim am stuhl festkleben weil es mich sonst von jenes gleichen weggerissen hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

das mit der skillung ( 0/0/0 )ist mir auch mal passiert nach einem alten  Patch. hatte mich gewundert warum mein Schurke kein Dmg machte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Will mehr davon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Med!um (23. April 2008)

H.A.M.M.A  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAksh (23. April 2008)

Echt klasse geschrieben  


erinnert mich auch noch an das ganze gold das ich mit solchem glück  verloren hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dan5ale (23. April 2008)

made my day^^
sehr lustig xD


----------



## Romance/Hypocrísy (24. April 2008)

*träller* Einer geht noch, einer geht noch rein! Einer geht noch, einer geht noch rein! *träller*
Absoult genial ... Eichörnchen Enrage ... test ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. ohne Witz.. ich mache mir heute einen Lvl1er und mal gucken, ob es stimmt, vielleicht droppt der dann Aschenbringer, wenn man ihn in Enrage legt ,)
MFG
Euer 
Rømance
oder
Hypo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 13101987 (24. April 2008)

einfach nur klasse......
tu mir einen gefallen und schreib mehr erfahrungsberichte,die sind echt goil^^


----------



## minuba (24. April 2008)

Zum Glück war ich vorher auf Klo, sonst hätte ich mir in die Hosen gemacht vor lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toomtos (25. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 N1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann mal bitte wer die Links zu diesen Berichten unter dem Link zu Shakes und Fidged Platzieren?

Neben diesen Berichten hat Olnigg keinen Existenzgrund auf dieser Seite! (Sry, aber ist meine Meinung!!)

P.s.: Wann kommt Nr.4?


----------



## Vérwanord (25. April 2008)

*.* Genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das eine MUSS ich signen ^.^ ... diese Schurken kenne ich nur zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (25. April 2008)

Damokles wo bleibt Bericht 4? Gib Gas, die Community lechzt nach neuen Texten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (25. April 2008)

Nr. 4 ist schon so gut wie fertig.
Ich schreibs noch ins leserliche und änder noch ein paar Textpassagen ab.
Nur im Moment kümmer ich mich verstärkt um Haus und Garten, da mir
der Putz auf den Kopf bröckelt und das Unkraut die Beine hochkriecht.
Aber versprochen...
Er kommt!


----------



## Thoryia (25. April 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Nr. 4 ist schon so gut wie fertig.
> Ich schreibs noch ins leserliche und änder noch ein paar Textpassagen ab.
> Nur im Moment kümmer ich mich verstärkt um Haus und Garten, da mir
> der Putz auf den Kopf bröckelt und das Unkraut die Beine hochkriecht.
> ...


HA, WORD! Dann kümmer Dich um die wichtigen Dinge wie Haus und Hof, und mach was schönes draus aus der neuen Geschichte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht ist ja dann auch mal eine Haus und Garten Geschichte dran, wer weiss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plehmann (25. April 2008)

Einfach nur Geil geschrieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du mal nen Buch schreibst sag bescheid das kauf ich sofort!

PS: Du bist nicht der erste und mit Sicherheit nicht der letzte der in den zweifelhaften Genuss einer solchen Gruppe gekommen ist! Immer wieder schön das repkosten farmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuraa (25. April 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Nr. 4 ist schon so gut wie fertig.
> Ich schreibs noch ins leserliche und änder noch ein paar Textpassagen ab.
> Nur im Moment kümmer ich mich verstärkt um Haus und Garten, da mir
> der Putz auf den Kopf bröckelt und das Unkraut die Beine hochkriecht.
> ...


ich freu mich drauf! das wird sicher wieder so genial wie die anderen drei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kescho (25. April 2008)

wenigstens unterhaltet ihr euch im ts üba wow bei meiner alten gilde die ich heute mittag verlassen hab haben se alle rumgeflamt übers privat leben


----------



## Zydoom (25. April 2008)

echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
super geschrieben... ich hab muskelkater vom lachen xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2008)

*hastig aufschreib*
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der heiler in den nächsten 10 Gruppen wird sich freuen über die rep-Kosten.

Ab jezzt Wipe ich nimmer^^


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (28. April 2008)

Made my day and vote 4 sticky.

Mehr haben wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulltastic (28. April 2008)

Das einzige was ich dazu sage ist:

N1

Dieser amüsante Text hat mir 20 Arbeitsminuten versüßt, danke an den Autor.

P.S.:

Need mehr :>


----------



## Lorghi (28. April 2008)

Dieser zynische Humor, herrlich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das ist der Stoff, der einem den Tag versüßt, weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeusExMachina (28. April 2008)

suuuper... hat mich glatt umgehauen^^


----------



## Sasquehama (28. April 2008)

Ich habe die Story jetzt zum x-ten Mal gelesen... und jedes Mal roll ich vor Lachen auf dem Boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (28. April 2008)

echt geil =)

Weiter so! *thumbs up*


----------



## Arido (30. April 2008)

Jetzt erst gelesen und mein Urteil: GÖTTLICH! 

Gibt es denn schon den 4.Teil?


----------



## BunnyBunny (30. April 2008)

einfach nur genial


----------



## Sakii (30. April 2008)

Ich glaub ich hätte schon nach gruppe 2 geleavt oder nach wipe 3 XD


----------



## Anusanna (6. Mai 2008)

Absolut genial!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das unterstütze ich mit einer Signatur in jedem WoW Forum


----------



## Tyraila (6. Mai 2008)

oo ich kann die priesterin verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

omg ^^ mimimi


----------



## Littlelovely (10. Mai 2008)

absolut DER oberhammer diese threads! mich würde mal interessieren was du arbeitest?! falls dirs noch niemand gesagt hat (fg) werd schriftsteller oder schreib in nem WoW- Magazin kollumnen!!!!!!!

ich verspreche dir, du machst n haufen kohle damit! ich hab mich krank gelacht....meine nachbarin hat geklopft! und das heisst was!!! OBERROFLLOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DACAPO! *oderwiemandasschreibt* ^^


----------



## Sepultur (10. Mai 2008)

respekt! haste echt gut geschrieben! gerne mehr davon! hab schon richtig bauchschmerzen vom lachen


----------



## DamokIes (11. Mai 2008)

Littlelovely schrieb:


> ...mich würde mal interessieren was du arbeitest?! falls dirs noch niemand gesagt hat (fg) werd schriftsteller oder schreib in nem WoW- Magazin kollumnen!!!!!!!
> ich verspreche dir, du machst n haufen kohle damit!



Meinen Beruf? Also wenn es nach meinem Chef geht, ist meine Berufsbezeichnung "Unnütz".
Jedenfalls sagt er immer zu meinen Kollegen: "Na da haste ja mal wieder unnütz Arbeit gemacht!"
und dann landet die Sache bei mir auf dem Platz.
Aber offiziell darf ich mich Zahntechniker schimpfen. Ich hab mich auf alle Bereiche spezialisiert,
die etwas mit Kunststoff zu tun haben. Oder anders: Ich mach die lustigen rosa Dinger,
die Nachts im Wasserglas landen.

Obwohl ich den Stundenlohn einer J.K.Rowling durchaus zu schätzen wüsste, wird aus mir,
zumindest in diesem Leben, kein Schriftsteller mehr.
Mir würde es schon reichen, einen &#8364;-Cent für jeden *klick* auf einen von mir erstellen Thread 
zu bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BasiGorgo (11. Mai 2008)

> Magier: "Hihi. Das war ja witzig!"
> Witzig??? Leute die sowas witzig finden, lassen sich auch gerne mal rektal mit einem handelsüblichen
> Küchenmixer verwöhnen, während sie mit extatisch verzückter Stimme rufen:"Einschalten! Einschalten!



einfach nur herrlich....*lachtränen wegwisch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tRyk (11. Mai 2008)

schön geschrieben, ganz besonders gefällt mir "Sozialpädagogikstudentenwohngemeinschaftsküchenunterton"

naja, habe sowas selbst zu oft erlebt, aber bei sowas leave ich weil ich mir die repkosten ersparen will und man die instanz sowieso nicht bis zum endboss schafft


----------



## Sniggers (11. Mai 2008)

einfach nur geil!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Programmchef (11. Mai 2008)

seehr nice alter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 echt toll geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakarr901 (11. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

supääär ich lach mich schlapp!
gut geschrieben und richtig zum lachen mal ne abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so muss das, mehr davon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magician.^ (11. Mai 2008)

zu geil xD
sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aico (11. Mai 2008)

Haha, genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hat spaß gemacht^^


----------



## Mamasus (11. Mai 2008)

Super Lustig, gefällt mir, mach mehr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rugbywarrior (12. Mai 2008)

mehr^^


----------



## bagge93 (13. Mai 2008)

OMG ICH LIEBE DICH!!! xD kenn keinen der so geil schreibt wie du^^ der 2te gefällt mir da noch am besten aber derhier is nah dran^^ mehr gib mir mehr!


----------



## bagge93 (13. Mai 2008)

OMG ICH LIEBE DICH!!! xD kenn keinen der so geil schreibt wie du^^ der 2te gefällt mir da noch am besten aber derhier is nah dran^^ mehr gib mir mehr!

sry für doppelpost...warum zum geier kann man hier keine beiträge löschen?


----------



## myt (13. Mai 2008)

Gott, du rettest meinen Tag(obwohl 5:3 h sich lohnen)

das was dem Tag von gefühlen her am nächsten kommt: Man ist ein frisch gebackener 70ger ele schamie ohne epics und max 3 rares und bekommt gleich nen kara inv , weil ein paar T6 equipte lust hatten nen kara raid als erinnerung an schöne zeiten . Man wäre der einzigste der need auf die items hätte, aber du hast ne [schimpfwort] latenz und kannst deswegen nicht mit. So und nun wüsstest du, dass dein bruder dafür verantwortlich ist und jeder versuch ihn davon zu überzeugen einem die gute latenz zu gewähren mit nichts enden würde. Dann als du nach ein paar stunden wieder einloggst erfährst du dass der kara run dir 5 epics eingebracht hätten,wenn du mitgegangen wärst


----------



## Anusanna (14. Mai 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Nr. 4 ist schon so gut wie fertig.
> Ich schreibs noch ins leserliche und änder noch ein paar Textpassagen ab.
> Nur im Moment kümmer ich mich verstärkt um Haus und Garten, da mir
> der Putz auf den Kopf bröckelt und das Unkraut die Beine hochkriecht.
> ...



Wann ist es denn nun endlich so weit. Du kannst doch nicht so eine Aussage tätigen und dann.... NICHTS!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muß ich denn jetzt extra vorbeikommen um Dein Haus zu verputzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (14. Mai 2008)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Wann ist es denn nun endlich so weit. Du kannst doch nicht so eine Aussage tätigen und dann.... NICHTS!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe versprochen, daß er kommt und ein solches Versprechen das halte ich auch ein!
Nur handhabe ich es dabei so wie Blizzard: "...when it´s done!"
Und zum verputzen bist du allemal herzlich willkommen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich benötige auch noch arbeiten an der Elektrik.
Also wenn sich da noch jemand finden würde....


----------



## MC Creep (14. Mai 2008)

Made my Day!!! ;D


----------



## Deaty (14. Mai 2008)

Seltsam, musste kein einziges mal lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (15. Mai 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> Seltsam, musste kein einziges mal lachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warst du der Schurke?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sobe1 (15. Mai 2008)

ich versteh den threadersteller genau!
als heiler erlebt man alles von unverteilten talentpunkten und volle dd roxxor skills bevor der tank 2 mal auf die mobs oder bosse gehaun hat, was bis hin zu den kamikaze bombern geht...

als heiler braucht man nerven und wie in manchen threads stand, muss man sich bewusst sein, dass das Spielen einer heilerklasse lebensverkürzend ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mit meinem schurken versuch ich wenn andere experten sich totstellen oder sonstwas machen die aggro vom heiler zu kriegen oder sofort zu übernehmen wenn die ausbrechen...  lieber steck ich prügel ein^^ und dann bis zum bitteren ende notfalls, denn wie ich festellen musste, bringt vanish eh nix in ZH.


----------



## dasGROT (15. Mai 2008)

> Witzig??? Leute die sowas witzig finden, lassen sich auch gerne mal rektal mit einem handelsüblichen
> Küchenmixer verwöhnen, während sie mit extatisch verzückter Stimme rufen:"Einschalten! Einschalten!"



zomfg


----------



## Samsonyte (15. Mai 2008)

köstlich... vorallem 





DamokIes schrieb:


> ...unser Paladin weltweit der erste und einzigste ist, der entdeckt hat, daß Hasen und Eichhörnchen nach zehn Minuten Kampf in enrage gehen....


 hat mir gut gefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

werd ich gleich mal testen gehen... mit meinem pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (15. Mai 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> Seltsam, musste kein einziges mal lachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmmm...  
Hier haben wir jemanden mit einem sehr subtilen Humor und Intellekt!
Solche Leute erwecken natürlich sofort meine Aufmerksamkeit und 
vorallem das Interesse an der Person selbst. Worüber amüsiert sich denn so jemand???
Da surf ich doch gleich mal auf seine MyBuffed-Seite und darf Zeuge seines
einzigartigen und höchst amüsanten Humors werden.
Das möchte ich mal ans Tageslicht kramen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielen Dank für König Klöte dem VII!
Ich hab mich köstlich amüsiert und möchte gern mehr von ihm sehen und lesen.


----------



## Anusanna (16. Mai 2008)

Also bei dem Comic musste ich nun, kein einziges mal lachen... seltsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Mai 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> Hier haben wir jemanden mit einem sehr subtilen Humor und Intellekt!
> Solche Leute erwecken natürlich sofort meine Aufmerksamkeit und
> vorallem das Interesse an der Person selbst. Worüber amüsiert sich denn so jemand???
> ...



DamokIes du bist von einer derartigen Bosheit, das ich 
a) hoffe nie bei dir in Ungnade zu fallen
b) überlege dir einen Heiratsantrag zumachen


darüber hinaus möchte ich dich, unterwürfigst und in aller Höflichkeit natürlich (siehe Punkt a), daran erinnern, das Teil vier deiner Erfahrungsberichte mit dem Wort "überfällig" nur noch sehr unzureichend beschrieben werden kann.

Daher möchte ich zusammenfassend und im Sinne aller DamokIes - Fans ein fröhliches GIB GAS ALTER !! hinzufügen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelbrot (16. Mai 2008)

NAICE ! 

Die Geschichte war zum brüllen !
Der Comic.......naja


----------



## Alces (16. Mai 2008)

des bericht war ja mal das geilste ^^ ! weiter werde die nächsten auch gerne lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Songothen/Hace (16. Mai 2008)

Sehr gut geschrieben! Aber leider soll es sowas öfter geben als man glaubt ;-).


----------



## Blondero (16. Mai 2008)

Du hast auch mein Beileid, aber Danke für die geile Unterhaltung.
Ich hab Tränen in den Augen vor lachen.


----------



## Baumbarts (16. Mai 2008)

Bin leider erst heute dazugekommen es zu lesen und muss leider sagen... ich ich konnte nicht lachen.... besser gesagt ich konnte nicht so lachen wie ich lachen wollte, sonst wären meine Kollegen etwas aufmerksam geworden.

Geil geschrieben am liebsten wäre ich geplatzt vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (17. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> DamokIes du bist von einer derartigen Bosheit, das ich
> a) hoffe nie bei dir in Ungnade zu fallen
> b) überlege dir einen Heiratsantrag zumachen
> darüber hinaus möchte ich dich, unterwürfigst und in aller Höflichkeit natürlich (siehe Punkt a), daran erinnern, das Teil vier deiner Erfahrungsberichte mit dem Wort "überfällig" nur noch sehr unzureichend beschrieben werden kann.
> ...



Ich versteh jetzt gar nicht, worauf du hinaus willst! Wieso Bosheit???
Ich bin durchaus gespannt darauf, wie die Geschichten um König Klöte weitergehen.
Vielleicht kommt ja noch eine Episode mit Prinz Nillekäs und seiner Schwester Nymphoslut.
Ich seh da durchaus Potential.

Einem netten Antrag wär ich nicht abgeneigt. Allerdings müssten wir uns Gedanken machen,
wer denn dann das Brautkleid tragen darf. Ich schätz mal, das wir beiden stutenbissigen Diven
uns am Ende drum prügeln würden. Kein gutes Vorzeichen für eine lange Ehe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (18. Mai 2008)

Wo bleibt Nummer 4?
Wo bleibt Nummer 4?
Wo bleibt Nummer 4?
Wo bleibt Nummer 4?
Wo bleibt Nummer 4?
Wo bleibt Nummer 4?
Wo bleibt Nummer 4?
Wo bleibt Nummer 4?
Wo bleibt Nummer 4?
Wo bleibt Nummer 4?
Wo bleibt Nummer 4?
Wo bleibt Nummer 4?
Wo bleibt Nummer 4?
Wo bleibt Nummer 4?

Damokles ich lach zwar noch jedes mal aufs neue über 1-3 aber hab massiv need auf Nummer4 !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (18. Mai 2008)

Sehhhhhhhhhhhr Geil!^^ 12/10^^


----------



## Gallero (18. Mai 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben einfach herrlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Victiln (18. Mai 2008)

Klasse geschrieben, echt!!

Erinnert mich an nen kurzen run vor kurzem, als unser tank an vorletzter Stelle in der dmg-Liste stand. Nur ich (der healer^^) hab weniger schaden gemacht. Und der Schurke war auch noch mehrere Lvl niedriger als der tank und hatte doppelt soviel geschaftt^^


----------



## Graumaus (18. Mai 2008)

Super witzig geschrieben. Ich habe Tränen gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xall13 (18. Mai 2008)

ololol geil wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deaty (18. Mai 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich versteh jetzt gar nicht, worauf du hinaus willst! Wieso Bosheit???
> Ich bin durchaus gespannt darauf, wie die Geschichten um König Klöte weitergehen.
> Vielleicht kommt ja noch eine Episode mit Prinz Nillekäs und seiner Schwester Nymphoslut.
> Ich seh da durchaus Potential.
> ...




Nun Geschmäcker sind verschieden, aber ich denke mal deine Ironie kannste dir sparen. Ich verstehe nicht warum Leute hier Sachen, die sie nicht gut finden, ständig bis ins letzte Detail ausschlachten müssen. Ich persönlich werd meine Aktivitäten hier wohl sehr zurückdrehen bzw. einstellen, weil auf ehrliche Kritik oder ein paar nette Worte kann man hier echt ned hoffen.

Nun das is jetzt offtopic, also belass ich es jetz dabei.


----------



## Seacore (18. Mai 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich versteh jetzt gar nicht, worauf du hinaus willst! Wieso Bosheit???
> Ich bin durchaus gespannt darauf, wie die Geschichten um König Klöte weitergehen.
> Vielleicht kommt ja noch eine Episode mit Prinz Nillekäs und seiner Schwester Nymphoslut.
> Ich seh da durchaus Potential.
> ...



njahahaha Freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mach ma weiter, gogo, nix zu tun und langweilig is mir, also ruckizucki


----------



## Akaryu (18. Mai 2008)

Die Geschichten sind zwar Genial, aber der Comic ist (ich will nicht beleidigend werden) für mich wie eine Nebenrolle, die schnell bei DSDS gecastet wurde. Für mich ist das so, aber für die anderen kann das anders wirken, also nicht zu ernst nehmen, und halte fest daran, was du denkst, was richtig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eviâ (19. Mai 2008)

> Magier: "Hihi. Das war ja witzig!"
> Witzig??? Leute die sowas witzig finden, lassen sich auch gerne mal rektal mit einem handelsüblichen
> Küchenmixer verwöhnen, während sie mit extatisch verzückter Stimme rufen:"Einschalten! Einschalten!"




- Ich kann nicht mehr, hilfeeee DD


Aber ma im ernst, der Pala war echt 0/0/0 und holt anschließend weil er nen Item braucht seine Hexe?...omfg man macht echt was mit in diesem Spiel^^


10/10 traurig, aber lustig zugleich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paincrusher (19. Mai 2008)

Mady my Day, einfach nur wunderbar^^
Ich hab mich gekugelt vor Lachen^^


----------



## fabdiem (19. Mai 2008)

korrekt!


----------



## Crash_hunter (20. Mai 2008)

morgen versüßt danke


----------



## Naphtalia (20. Mai 2008)

Wirklich toll geschrieben und so absolut real! Da kommen mir Erinnerungen hoch, als mein Druide noch Heiler war. Ich ging im schönen Stranglethorn spazieren, mit dem Main grade knapp über 40, also im besten Alter, um ein wenig, aber längst nicht ausreichend erfahren zu sein. Dort bei den Trollen traf ich einen Mage und einen Krieger, die von meiner spontanen Hilfsbereitschaft beeindruckt waren und mich in eine feste Instanzgruppe engagierten. Zu der Truppe gehörte auch noch ein Jäger, und meist wurde ein Random-Schurke dazu gesucht.

Und damit begannen die Probleme. Der Schurke schlich vor, wurde entdeckt, und wenn er das nicht wurde, fummelte er so lange in den Taschen der Gegner, bis ihn eben doch einer enttarnte. Ich heile den Schurken, und die Aggro war mein allein. Ich tot, Tank keift, er hat ja immer gesagt dass Heildudus nix taugen und er wollte ja eigentlich nen Priester ... 

Als das so ein paar Wochen immer wieder das Selbe ist, leg ich mich mit dem Schurken an, der uns grade nach DB Nord begleitet. Wir tauschen daraufhin Ignos und meine alten Freunde nehmen mich gleich auch auf die FL-Zweitliste ...

Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Erst tanken, dann heilen!

Mein Druide ist übrigens jetzt Moonkin ...


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Mai 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Einem netten Antrag wär ich nicht abgeneigt. Allerdings müssten wir uns Gedanken machen,
> wer denn dann das Brautkleid tragen darf. Ich schätz mal, das wir beiden stutenbissigen Diven
> uns am Ende drum prügeln würden. Kein gutes Vorzeichen für eine lange Ehe!
> 
> ...



Haste natürlich recht, hatte ich nicht bedacht.
Gut bleib ich eben meiner Freundin treu, is mir auch irgendwo lieber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja und nebenbei:  Wo is Nr. 5? wird langsam Zeit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (20. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Haste natürlich recht, hatte ich nicht bedacht.
> Gut bleib ich eben meiner Freundin treu, is mir auch irgendwo lieber
> 
> 
> ...




Na jetzt bin ICH aber menschlich schwer enttäuscht! 
Wie kann Dir, nach einem indirekt, hinter vorgehaltener Hand, angedeutet gemunkelten Antrag
Deine Freundin lieber sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt bist Du es schuld, wenn ich nun auf den nächsten "kleinen" losgehe und ihn in 
Grund und Boden öhm...  dingse!

Ach ja und nebenbei: Jetzt wirst Du frech!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Mai 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Na jetzt bin ICH aber menschlich schwer enttäuscht!
> Wie kann Dir, nach einem indirekt, hinter vorgehaltener Hand, angedeutet gemunkelten Antrag
> Deine Freundin lieber sein?
> 
> ...



nene ich bin hier der Enttäuschte!!

ICH mache dir nen Antrag und was antwortest du?? Irgendwas mit Brautkleidern und streiten anstatt vor Freude zu jauchzen. Toll! Wie romantisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja das is ja nu geklärt, die armen Kleinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und nebenbei...Teil5...schon fertig???   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystalstorm (20. Mai 2008)

du hast mein mittleid !!
aber echt gut geschrieben ich habe nicht mehr aufhören können zu lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weiter so


----------



## Badmulder (3. Juni 2008)

Wie immer 1A


----------



## Maximusthefirst (6. Juni 2008)

Einfach genial: Alle deine Berichte sind wirklich klasse, das ist mindestens so gut wie Olnigg, und längst net so geschwollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz

10/10


----------



## Valleron (6. Juni 2008)

1 mit *chen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen vor lachen. Sehr geil geschrieben. Aber das es solche Leute wirklich gibt ist schon traurig. Hatte selbst mal so ne Gruppe


----------



## Schnatti (6. Juni 2008)

sehr nice doch
waaaaas is das für ein avater omg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibts dazu ein Vid zum bewundern?
starre seit 5min auf des Dings und kucke wie ein Auto. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doenerman (13. Juni 2008)

Du bist Genial !

Ich schlage vor ein Hörspiel wie Barlow zu machen.

Erzähl uns ja mehr von deinen Erfahrungen mit WoW und deren Schlagfertigen Helden !


----------



## Roxen (13. Juni 2008)

wieder mal super lustig geschrieben
immer wieder situationen wo man mal richtig ablachen kann ^^


----------



## Unexcelledx (13. Juni 2008)

Hammergeil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (26. Juni 2008)

Ich habe immer mehr den Eindruck das du nen Char auf Mal'Ganis hast .. das was du hier beschreibst ist Gang und Gebe auf Mal'Ganis ...


----------



## Dragonsdeath (27. Juni 2008)

sehr geil wobei ich im moment sagen muss das der 2 teil der beste ist(hab nur 1-3 gelesen bis jetzt xDD) aber ist trotzdem echt genial vor allem der schluss als der pala umloggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teddyhunter (13. Juli 2008)

wooooah wie geil...hab mich an manchen stellen kaputtgelacht...thumbs up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10...hast ein echtes schreibertalent xD


----------



## henrikdeluxe (30. September 2008)

kacke ey ... wollt mir das gerade auf arbeit durchlesen da ich keine lust hab was zu machen ... 

aber nein! es geht einfach nich ... bei etwa der hälfte dieses comedy glanzleistung bin ich laut vor lachen geplatzt ... da ich mich nicht direkt wieder zusammenreissen konnte da deine erzählung wieder wie ein film vor meinen augen ablief musste ich aus dem büro ... meine 3 Kollgen (mitte 50) sind so garkeine freunde von humor am arbeitsplatz


schade würds gern zuende lesen ... aber zuhause start ich dann doch lieber wow als foren zu lesen




aber mal im ernst: du solltest ein buch schreiben ... oder ein comic ... oder gleich eine verfilmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wer hier [Orkisch]'e Rechtschtschreibung findet darf sie behalten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yhoko (30. September 2008)

moin,

einfach nur köstlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
leider steckt sehr viel wahrheit drin

yhoko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demonrazor (30. September 2008)

Waiting for Part 4. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeffy (30. September 2008)

wieder ma sehr nice, genau wie die anderen =)


----------



## Jeffy (30. September 2008)

Demonrazor schrieb:


> Waiting for Part 4.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vllt guckst du ma in seine signatur =/


----------



## Svipall (30. September 2008)

Nette Stroy, Danke.


----------



## Shataar (30. September 2008)

nice geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab sehr gelacht^^


----------



## Fire_Frog (30. September 2008)

need more!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bitte, tu uns den Gefallen und schreib noch mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sensitive (30. September 2008)

echt genial, mehr bitte^^

lg


----------



## Raheema (19. Oktober 2008)

super gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Nightwraith (6. Dezember 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> kacke ey ... wollt mir das gerade auf arbeit durchlesen da ich keine lust hab was zu machen ...
> 
> aber nein! es geht einfach nich ... bei etwa der hälfte dieses comedy glanzleistung bin ich laut vor lachen geplatzt ... da ich mich nicht direkt wieder zusammenreissen konnte da deine erzählung wieder wie ein film vor meinen augen ablief musste ich aus dem büro ... meine 3 Kollgen (mitte 50) sind so garkeine freunde von humor am arbeitsplatz
> 
> ...


Haha die Verfilmung tät ich sponsern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigfeet (10. Dezember 2008)

ich gebs auf, nichmal den halben text geschafft und brauch nu 5 min pause um das wasser aus den augen zu bekommen


----------



## Dranay (8. Januar 2009)

Made my Day^^ 

Eichhörnchen gehen also nach 10 Minuten Kampf in enrage xD zu geil xDD


----------



## Graggi (8. Januar 2009)

Bei mir wars n Heal-schami und kein Tank-pala aber ähnliches erlebt...
geil geschrieben^^


----------



## Shurycain (9. Januar 2009)

> Paladin: "Wir machen dieselbe Taktik wie beim letzten Pull.Nur ohne Wipe!"
> Toller Tip. Schreibe ich mir auch gleich auf!



Alter ne xDD
Ich leg jetz noch unterm Tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkró (10. Januar 2009)

sehr geil, auf jeden fall! 100%ig meinen humor getroffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und man gut das ich krieger bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Déeziz (22. Februar 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> und ich ordne nebenbei mein Inventar in alphabetische
> Reihenfolge und bastel aus den Itemnamen lustige Anagramme.




Ich hab mich weg geschmissen =D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (23. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

made my day

random-gruppen sind wie pralinenschachteln...man weiss nie was man bekommt...


----------



## Phash (23. Februar 2009)

was ihr immer  für randoms trefft...

20% einer randomgruppe hat man ja selber in der hand... 

es gibt momentan keine 5er hero grp, die man nicht als tank / healer packt, wenn beide halbwegs fit sind..

is der tank nicht fit, merkt man schnell, ob man heilen kann oder nur über andere jammert... ich finds toll nicht crittimmune tanks zu heilen - ja im ernst, keine ironie. Endlich was zu tun - critimmun kann jeder...

wenn ich als heiler scheisse bin, dann kann ich über den tank jammern oder mir selber ein "l2p" an den Kopf werfen

5er hero ohne tank? kein problem, wenn man n bissl aufpasst - es gibt vereinzelt bosse, die n bissl härter hauen, aber bitte... als guter heiler kriegt man das alles hin

als schlechter heiler kann man dann nur über den tank jammern... und die gruppe... die sind alle scheisse...

meine Meinung:

als heiler ist man nur 20% in einer Gruppe, man ist aber für bis zu 75% des Erfolgs der Gruppe verantwortlich, wenns drauf ankommt


----------



## Demitrius (23. Februar 2009)

Der Bericht is natürlich genial wie immer, aber mal so ne off-frage: 

Werden heute, nur weil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is, die ganzen alten Kamellen rausgeholt?


----------



## Nahan (23. Februar 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> Werden heute, nur weil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nee, das liegt daran, dass Damokles gestern seinen neuen Erfahrungsbericht der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht hat und da einige natürlich wissen wollen, was in den alten Erfahrungsberichten steht, auf einen oder mehrere Links klicken und dann dort nochmals antworten. 

Aber es lohnt sich ja trotzdem, auch wenn man es zum zehnten Mal liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KayaDiabolin (26. Februar 2009)

Ach herrje... Paladin-Skillung 0/0/0 *Tisch ---> Kopf* 
Du Armer, dass du das überhaupt so lange durchstehen konntest ist schon ein " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " wert. Ich hätte das wahrscheinlich nicht ausgehalten.

Aber... "Chartstürmer" und "onehit-Wonder" als Stoffie - GENIALES Wortspiel, wäre mir nie eingefallen (obwohl ich das Wort "onehit" in seiner richtigen sowie in WoW-Bedeutung kenne)

Bitte bitte, weiter so, will noch viiiieeeeeel mehr von dir lesen!


----------



## b00noMat (17. März 2009)

Mist mann... echt, wie kannst du soetwas schreiben? 
Als ich die Stelle mit dem Magier und Deine darauf folgende Distanzierung zu ihm mit "der macht mir zu viel Kasperzack" begründest musste ich laut lachen und bekam mich nicht mehr ein!!! 

Ist nur doof, wenn einem das in einem gefüllten Schulungsraum mit 26 Leuten passiert.

Sämtliche Geschichten sind einfach nur geil!!
/vote for more  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (17. März 2009)

KayaDiabolin schrieb:


> *Tisch ---> Kopf*


Du schlägst den Tisch auf deinen Kopf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medulla (18. März 2009)

Aber ich würde jede Wette eingehen, daß unser Paladin weltweit der erste und einzigste ist,
der entdeckt hat, daß Hasen und Eichhörnchen nach zehn Minuten Kampf in enrage gehen.

und auch nach dem hunderstenmal lesen, fang ich jedesmal wieder an vor lachen zu weinen, das ist die geilste geschichte ever!


----------



## Meredithe (18. März 2009)

Echt hammer geschrieben, ich hab mich hier echt grad weggeschmissen vor lachen xD
Deine Schreibstiel ist einfach genial ^^
Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bitte mehr <3


----------

